# Fiesta Americana Cabo



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2018)

Trying to find out some info on this resort and of course HGVC is closed on Sundays. 

The HGVC website posts the following:

All-inclusive amenities are NOT mandatory. Members and guests who elect to participate in the all-inclusive option at the resort will pay any related fees directly to the front desk.
2018 Pricing: $160 per room, per day and $45 per child, ages 5-11, per day. Children under age 5 will not be charged a fee.
2019 Pricing: $190 per room, per day and $35 per child, ages 5-11, per day. Children under age 5 will not be charged a fee.



Ok, but this resort has studio, 1 BR and 2 BR units.  Is it $190 per room per day REGARDLESS of room size, or does HGVC have bad info on their website?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 9, 2018)

@Sandy VDH I had an older screenshot that said, "2018: $80 pp/day...; 2019: $95 pp/day..."

I just went into our reservation and it now says what you have in your post. This is a better deal for us because we have 3 ppl in our room.  Perhaps if you opt-in, you have to buy it for all days of your stay to make up for this instead of just the days you want?

We will be visiting later this month and will report back. In the meantime, I took a screenshot and intend to use it with the front desk.  Thanks for showing this.

Please share what HGVC tells you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2018)

I was considering booking a 2 BR lockout and was wonder how that would work.  HGVC being closed today does not help.  But reporting back on an actual visit would be even better. 

Thanks


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 9, 2018)

I’ve been twice and the AI was PP per day. If you decide to do a partial, the days have to be consecutive. If you’re staying for a week, I would only do 3 days max. There is so much good food in Los Cabos I wouldn’t want to be limited to the resort the whole time.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 9, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> I’ve been twice and the AI was PP per day. If you decide to do a partial, the days have to be consecutive. If you’re staying for a week, I would only do 3 days max. There is so much good food in Los Cabos I wouldn’t want to be limited to the resort the whole time.


We try to sample local fare as often as possible when traveling. If you don't have a car (I have zero desire to drive in Mexico), how easy is it to get places in Los Cabos?  I have no idea how close this is to the city, what transportation options are available, etc.  Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## RVCW4 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sandy,

We spent a week in a 2 bedroom LO right before Thanksgiving. AI was $80 per day. It's going to $95 in 2019. We did NOT do AI. We shopped at MEGA and Walmart and ate lunches out. The local food is great. We had a car. Driving there is easy! Never had a worry. On GT75's advice we rented from Cactus car rental. That too was so easy. Can't wait to go again. We MAY do a few days of AI next time. As was posted before, you can do a few days in a row, not the entire time. We look forward to returning in November 2019. We had a GREAT time!!

Rich


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 9, 2018)

There is a bus that runs the corridor. The problem is FA is a long walk from the highway. Honestly, driving in the Los Cabos area is no big deal. I always rent a car there because the taxis are crazy expensive and there is no UBer. 

The AI fee is fairly reasonable if you drink and breakfast and lunch there is great. The dinners are hit and miss. 

The roads are very modern there and easy to drive. Driving in Southern California is crazier than Cabo.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2018)

RVCW4 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> We spent a week in a 2 bedroom LO right before Thanksgiving. AI was $80 per day. It's going to $95 in 2019. We did NOT do AI. We shopped at MEGA and Walmart and ate lunches out. The local food is great. We had a car. Driving there is easy! Never had a worry. On GT75's advice we rented from Cactus car rental. That too was so easy. Can't wait to go again. We MAY do a few days of AI next time. As was posted before, you can do a few days in a row, not the entire time. We look forward to returning in November 2019. We had a GREAT time!!
> 
> Rich



I assume that is per person.  That is why I was asking because the info on HGVC looks like it is per room, not per person.  Just trying to get clarity.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 10, 2018)

Last year when we were there it was $80 pp. That's why this is curious.

Does anyone know if they charge for parking? Thinking of renting a car this year.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Does anyone know if they charge for parking?



At the resort? no, just tips for valet.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess my call last week prompted a change in the wording.  They removed the by room wording and added per adult wording.  As of this morning it states the following:


All-inclusive amenities are NOT mandatory. Members and guests who elect to participate in the all-inclusive option at the resort will pay any related fees directly to the front desk.
2018 Pricing: $80 per adult, per day and $45 per child, ages 5-11, per day. Children under age 5 will not be charged a fee. Please note: the all-inclusive price per day is the same regardless of the number of adults staying in the room.
2019 Pricing: $95 per adult, per day and $35 per child, ages 5-11, per day. Children under age 5 will not be charged a fee. Please note: the all-inclusive price per day is the same regardless of the number of adults staying in the room.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 15, 2018)

We are at FA Cabo now and they reaffirmed the $80 pp rate. We are mostly cooking in the room but will opt for a day of AI for either seafood or Mexican buffet night.

Ask me questions about the resort and I can check while here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2018)

Is the beach even swim-able there.  If so, what is beach access like to the beach, and from the beach into the water.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

There is a nice beach in front of the resort complete with complementary lounge chairs, umbrellas and food service.

Although people go into the water and they provide snorkeling equipment to HGVC members for free, there are currents and rocks at low tide so not very swimmable.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2018)

It’s easy to wade in. The resort provides snorkeling equipment and there are rocks and a small reef with lots of fish. They will have the snorkeling activitiy listed on the events calendar.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

True. No big waves. Sandy beach.

Lanais are wonderful. Current room on ground floor not good placement because overlooks busy golf cart road and building entrance but still have ocean view.

They said they are extremely full but will move us today to higher floor with more private lanai and better OV.. The room layout is nice and very clean. Had to get new microwave and toaster because they did not work. I believe this is a room that is not used much - only when very full.


----------



## Janann (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> will opt for a day of AI for either seafood or Mexican buffet night.



I highly recommend the Mexican buffet / fiesta night.  The seafood night was kind of blah.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks we had the Mexican buffet and recall that it was quite good. We had the fish night but dont remember much so that may be an indicator.  The Italian restaurant was the worst. The food was ok but we has to wait a long time to get in and wait a long time again to get served.

Love the ceviche restaurant at the beach for fish tacos and guac for lunch.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks we had the Mexican buffet and recall that it was quite good. We had the fish night but dont remember much so that may be an indicator too.  The Italian restaurant was the worst. The food was ok but we has to wait a long time to get in and wait a long time again to get served.
> 
> Love the ceviche restaurant at the beach for fish tacos and guac for lunch.



That other restaurant up above (I think it's called Blue) was not very good either. That's why I don't like AI resorts. Most of them cut the quality of the food so much that it's not worth it. The breakfasts are great there and the ceviche place is very good for lunch. The AI is worth it for breakfast, lunch and booze (except wine which is terrible also). We choose AI for just a couple of days and eat elsewhere. There are too many good places in Los Cabos to be tied down to the resort.

Also, if your flight is later in the afternoon and you're on AI. They let you hang by the pool all day and you're still on AI on your getaway day.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

We are in the TS villas this time. Last time we paid to upgrade a villa studio to a one bedroom suite at the hotel on the beach. No kitchen but had a lounge and private club pool. But mandatory AI. Very quiet with beach and golf course view.

The villa  location is noisy with the gas golf carts. Most of the units look down on the golf cart path below. Suggest that they replace gas with electric for less emissions and noise.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We are in the TS villas this time. Last time we paid to upgrade a villa srudio to a one bedroom suite at the hotel on the beach. No kitchen but had a lounge and ptivate club pool. Ai. Very quiet with beach and golf course view.
> 
> The villa  location is noisy with the gas golf carts. Most of the units look down on the golf cart path below. Suggest that they replace gas with electric for less emissions and noise.



The problem is the resort is so steep, those electric carts would croak so fast it wouldn't be worth it. They would always be on a charger.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Agree breakfast is outstanding too.

Perhaps it is the time of year with college vacations but there seems to be a party group on our floor for past 2 nights. Our room was quiet but my DH was awoken 2 times by the noise. I slept through it and so did our DD. Neighbors contacted us to ask if we heard the noise. They said they called to complain and worried it would go on again tonight.

We asked to move to a different building but front desk said they did not have anything. They knew about the issue because there were several complaints. 

Hopefully our new room is better.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

I am wondering whether FA will be avail to exchange for much longer with HGVC.

It cannot help the relationship to know that HGVC is building their own TS at the Hilton Hotel down the road which creates more competition.

The 1 bdrm is spacious and I love the lanai and view even if noisy at times.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok. Just spoke to the front desk again. HGVC are assigned to 1 bedroom Plus when we book a 1 bedroom and these units are only in this building. 

2 bdrms and regular 1 bedrooms (lockoffs?) are in other buildings.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Ok. Just spoke to the front desk again. HGVC are assigned to 1 bedroom Plus when we book a 1 bedroom and these units are only in this building.



What building is that?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Not sure how the buildings are numbered.  It's the villa building closest to the lobby. We were on 2xxx ground floor, now  2 floors higher. Much better view room and less noisy, very private balcony, but still can hear golf carts.

Hoping to see some whales today.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 16, 2018)

How spacious are the 2 BR there?  Any idea?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 16, 2018)

I did look at the Hilton Hotel location in Cabo that HGVC purchased units in.  I am not sure how the units will look, or the views (which might be better at FA because of topography of the resort), but the beach area looks great at the Hilton.  Wide beach, great sand entry and large possible snorkeling area the the north side of the beach.  

Has anyone been to the existing Hilton Hotel location?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> How spacious are the 2 BR there?  Any idea?



Have not looked inside but they appear spacious. A few have hot tubs on the balcony but those might be for FA elite owners.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2018)

I stayed in a 2 BR last time. We had the 1br side and friends had the kickoff studio side. Both units had balconies. The 1 BR balcony was larger. Nice and spacious. Full kitchen. We were in the building all the way up the hill furthest from the lobby. Did you find the secret tiny pool with a view yet?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

@buzglyd Are you referring to the spa? This one is my fave. Sorry for the sideway view. Cant fix on my phone. Lol the view after a strong margarita?


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @buzglyd Are you referring to the spa? This one is my fave. Sorry for the side view. Lol the view after a strong margarita?
> 
> View attachment 9477



Yeah that’s a cool little spot. We had the bartenders make us skinny margaritas with Herradura tequila and they were delicious. I don’t think the new resort will affect the deal with FA. FA has lots of resorts in places HGV doesn’t. I haven’t stayed at any of the others and some are just hotel. The Explorean Kohunlich gets fantastic reviews. Makes me curious.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Will have to try the skinny margarita.

We had this hidden spa to ourselves for most of the afternoon. Very cool. Saw whales breaching too.

Also read about the Explorean resorts in a brochure in the room. They say they are guided active vacation resorts that include tours of Mayan ruins, rafting biking etc. Wondering if this is included or extra.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

BTW...The sales office was shut down. Although we got the usual handoff to the concierge to provide resort details. The offer of a presentation was very low key. Any idea what's going on? We did not accept the presentation offer which was one day of AI for our family and a discount on activities.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Any idea what's going on?


   I always think that it is low key there.    It is just one simple no when you get the welcome drinks upon first arriving.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Not sure how the buildings are numbered. It's the villa building closest to the lobby.



You are correct, the numbering of the units or villas is confusing there.    It is included in the our Sticky information.    But I understand where you are.   I personally like Phase II.    That building has an elevator and close to the ocean with great views.    I am sure that Phase I would be better but I have never been place in that section.   Phase II is a little older but still I like the location the best.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2018)

Phase II and Phase I seem amazing. Closer to the ocean and less golf cart traffic. Did you request ahead of time?

We are in phase III per the sticky. It's nice.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2018)

Yes, I request Phase II.    It is a long walk (normally don't ride the golf cards) but we like it.    Phase III and IV are newer.    The ones with the hot tubs are 3 bds and we can not rent those in Phase III and IV.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks @GT75 Do you request in advance by calling? At the front desk upon arrival?  or though HGVC reservations?


----------



## GT75 (Dec 17, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @GT75 Do you request in advance by calling? At the front desk upon arrival?  or though HGVC reservations?



By calling FA front desk about 2 weeks before arrival.   

I also walked around the properly last time gathering all of the villa numbers so I would know exactly what I was being assigned next time.  I did have a couple of options last checkin but I wasn’t sure what the views were like.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 17, 2018)

@GT75 Thanks for the recommendation on phase I and II.

After another noisy night with college party, we requested a move and we are now in a top floor in Phase II.

The view is WOW!!!! We are in a 1 bdrn lock off about same sq footage, smaller lanai (no balcony dining table) but worth it for the view. IMO the room is laid out better than our last unit because it has an extra 1/2 bath, and a dining table instead of a combo bar dining like the GI. Only 2 cooktops instead of 4. No conventional oven in either unit but no big deal.

Will upload photos later on view from balcony thread.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 17, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on phase I and II.



You are welcome.     I love the view.    I am sure that Phase I is better (someone even posted a picture which is great) but I really don't expect trading in through HGVC to get Phase I.   The other thing that I like about Phase II is an easy walk to the owners pool below sales center with the fantastic view and of course the secret hot tub.


----------



## BA21 (Dec 18, 2018)

GT75 said:


> You are welcome.     I love the view.    I am sure that Phase I is better (someone even posted a picture which is great) but I really don't expect trading in through HGVC to get Phase I.   The other thing that I like about Phase II is an easy walk to the owners pool below sales center with the fantastic view and of course the secret hot tub.



I was placed in Phase I with an HGVC reservation in November.  It was a ground floor room directly behind the owners pool.  The view was nice.  We ended up requesting a move as there was no WI FI access from the room.  We moved up the hill to Phase II room.  A little more walking but an incredible view and a good room.  Met another couple in Phase I that had hot water issues.  Our Phase I room had some minor issues with broken closet doors and some broken towel racks in the bathroom.  

I would request Phase II in the future.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 18, 2018)

Photos posted in view from balcony thread. I would consider the view from Phase II and Phase I to be OF (even better than Lagoon Tower OF which is stunning). Balconies less private, than Phase III and IV, but worth it for the OF view. Can hear the waves crashing from our room.

Not sure if ground floor in Phase II can see view over Phase I.

Thanks @GT75 for your meticulous work mapping the resort. The room numbers dont make much sense.

Went to town yesterday and had shrimp tacos at a hole in wall called Taco Guss. Shrimps were to die for. Skirt steak good too  Total bill for 3 with beers $22 US. We then got 2x1 mango margaritas with tajin on the rim (highly recommend) plus a beer for DH down the street for a whopping $8 including tip.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 18, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Not sure if ground floor in Phase II can see view over Phase I.



Phase II Ground floor rooms (1601-1612) are about eye level of Phase I building roof.   We have been placed on that floor level before (You can still see the whales and still a good view).    Obviously, it would be better to have a higher floor.    This past February, I think that we were in room 2106.    I would definitely take that room again.    You are correct that the balconies are not as nice as in Phase III and IV, but I still like the location better.   I don't think that the studio rooms really have a balcony in Phase II.



CalGalTraveler said:


> even better than Lagoon Tower OF which is stunning


What?????    Don't tell me that.      We replace our normal Cabo trip with HI next February/March.    We start with 5 days in 3 Bd Lagoon Tower Penthouse.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 18, 2018)

@GT75 No worries! Lagoon Tower will not disappoint

Good to know about the ground floor in Phase II. I just checked out the ground floor after a run and it appears that units 1509 to 1512 may have a partially obstructed view of Phase I with the topography. Further down the building looks fine as you confirmed.

The end of phase IV seems to be partially obstructed by the back of Phase II. Otherwise Phase IV has very good OV if you dont mind the hike up the hill or golf cart to room.

In hindsight it seems that Phase III is the worst because of more noise from golf carts, less privacy and less OV. But higher floors are still not bad. And the units are very clean and spacious.

IMO I dont mind the walk to Phase I and II because it is relatively flat. Not far.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 18, 2018)

LoL. I guess the secret spa is not so secret after all. My DH looked on google maps and the only identifying mark on his google maps for the resort was "secret spa"


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 18, 2018)

Not sure if the Hilton Cabo has much off highway road/trail for running or walking?

One of the things we enjoy about FA cabo is that it is in a gated golf community with roads off the highway. They put water and towels out at the entrance for guests who run in the morning.

Another resort we are considering for the future is Pueblo Bonito Sunset via RCI. Our driver said it was nicest and it has high ratings on RCI and TUG. He told us it has a free shuttle to town so we would not need to rent a car. It's on the west side of the arch so big beach but not swimmable. Other downside is that it appears to be RCI weeks only so cannot book 4-5 days for long weekend to save points.


----------



## Helaine (Dec 18, 2018)

I love Phase I - right on the water - there's nothing between the water and the room except some sand and rocks. I get the sound of the surf all the time. The higher buildings are newer and a little nicer, but - location. 

I'm an owner, so my request is usually accomodated.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

Two more notes about FA Cabo;

1) daily maid and turndown service.

2) 15% HGVC owner discount on dining and spa services. We did not opt for AI but enjoyed 2 meals at resort with nice discoint.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 19, 2018)

This thread has been great, as we are planning on going there for the first time probably next year.



CalGalTraveler said:


> 2) 15% HGVC owner discount on dining and spa services. We did not opt for AI but enjoyed 2 meals at resort with nice discoint.



So I assume that discount does not apply to the AI rates, correct?  And since we are not big drinkers (wife hardly at all, I would have maybe a couple drinks/day), with the discount do you think you would spend more or less using the AI fee vs. just doing a la carte?  For example, how much is the average dinner per person?  Just gathering information.

Kurt


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 19, 2018)

If you don’t drink much I wouldn’t bother with AI. Save that money for a car rental because taxis are really expensive and the resort is a really long walk from the main road to catch the bus. 

Breakfast and lunch are great at FA but the dinners are just average.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 19, 2018)

I wouldn't get the AI either.     We personally love the restaurants in Los Cabo-San Lucas.    We have many favorites but then others are given me even more.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

The discount does not apply to AI. You might get one day AI for Mexican night.

We had dinner last night at the steak house. It was $70 for two including wine and an appetizer.  Ceviche for lunch by pool ran about 12 - 15 per p.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

Needed to stock up today so tried to order Walmart mx grocery delivery. Only $2.50 but the system would not accept the FA postal code. Had my DD who speaks Spanish well, help with ordering on the Spanish website.

Gave up with postal code issue so now trying Prickly Pear which is like instacart. $20 min for delivery but without a car still cheaper than taxi and not wasting time shopping. Website in English and you can order ahead by adding flight info instead of having to wait by knowing your hotel room number like Walmart.

Will report back how it goes.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 19, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The discount does not apply to AI. You might get one day AI for Mexican night.
> 
> We had dinner last night at the steak house. It was $70 for two including wine and an appetizer.  Ceviche for lunch by pool ran about 12 - 15 per p.


Great data point, thanks!  So the restaurants seems priced about the same as the Vidanta resorts, which we have stayed many times.  I don't think the AI charge of $95/pp/pd (in 2019) would be worth it for us.  I would have to drink A LOT!

I happened to be looking at RCI today, and noticed that the AI fee for this property through them was $120/pp/pd!

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

It is $80 per person in 2018 and we are still better off buying meals a la carte and groceries.  It was nice to try it first time but we felt obligated to eat and drink = bloated. Maybe nice for first day or so but if you have more than 2 ppl it can add up.

Yes similar to resort fees, RCI fee jumped last year from $95. Not sure if you get 15% discount either.

With a kitchen in the villa we have spent < $150 for 5 days of groceries for 3. More healthy choices. Plus not feeling obligated to walk to hotel 3x per day for AI food.

Upon arrival we make a 30 min grocery stop with our driver at a local Mexican "Walmart-like superstore " called Chedraui in Los Cabos. Much less crowded than Walmart and the produce and grocery selections are amazing.  Make sure to tip the bagger $.50 to  $1 a bag because they do not get paid otherwise.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

One more item: in our last 3 rooms the fridge has been stocked with beer and a few soft drinks. When I asked the bellhop whether we would be charged like a minibar, he said that they were left by prior renters and we could have them no charge. Good Karma!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2018)

Just received grocery delivery from Prickly Pear. I highly recommend and will use again.

They were on time even with same day order, we could pay in pesos or dollars when delivered so minimal risk of paying in advance and realizing non-delivery. Spoke with rep on phone in perfect English and very responsive when we called.

In future will state on order that it is  "Fiesta Americana Villas" instead of "Fiesta Americana" because rep told us that they are not allowed to deliver to hotel which created some confusion. Driver also indicated that Walmart won't deliver to Fiesta Americana (but who knows?)

We met the driver in the lobby at the agreed upon time and told the bell desk we were waiting for them. Drivers had Prickly Pear polo shirts.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 19, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> One more item: in our last 3 rooms the fridge has been stocked with beer and a few soft drinks. When I asked the bellhop whether we would be charged like a minibar, he said that they were left by prior renters and we could have them no charge. Good Karma!



I don’t think he was correct. Everytime I’ve stayed there the fridge is stocked with beer and soft drinks. They restock every day if you’re on AI.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 19, 2018)

Well this has turned into a regular Lagunamar thread!

The nicest thing about using HGV to stay here is if you choose AI, you don’t have to take it for your entire stay. I believe they have to be consecutive is the only rule. So we AI when we just want to hang by the pool and decline on days we will be exploring.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 19, 2018)

We have always rented a car while staying there.


----------



## jnsrusty (Dec 20, 2018)

We just made our first visit to Fiesta Americana Los Cabos at the end of November and we were very pleased.  We paid for AI for 2 days because we didn't have a car.  We thought all of the food and drinks were delicious.  It was especially nice having drinks and food delivered to us on the beach as we lounged under the palapas .  We also enjoyed the breakfast buffet which offered more choices than I have ever seen at any breakfast buffet before.  This was our view from our 1 bedroom villa (I think it was room 2309, but I'm not sure.) at the top of the hill.  As you can see, it was breathtaking!  We were able to catch a glimpse of a few whales in front of the resort while sitting on the spacious balcony.  It was very quiet where we were located.  No problems with noisy neighbors or loud golf carts.  We had a great trip and we definitely look forward to returning in the near future!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 21, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> I don’t think he was correct. Everytime I’ve stayed there the fridge is stocked with beer and soft drinks. They restock every day if you’re on AI.



We weren't charged for drinking a few when we checked out. Perhaps it is considered as leftovers from the last guest who had AI plan so inventory was already considered sold?


----------



## michaeltg (Dec 24, 2018)

This is such a great thread! My friend and I are going FA Cabo for the first time in a just over a week. 

I'd really not have to worry about driving (especially after having a few margaritas) – is there a shuttle to town, or is a taxi required? I've seen others mention it's pretty expensive, what should I expect to pay?

Also, according to the Uber app, they're operating in the area. New development?

Screenshot:


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 24, 2018)

FA has a shuttle that goes to the mall several times a day. I think it’s $12 pp each way. A cab is about $25 each way but that’s for the whole car. It’s a bit of a long walk but a cheap bus runs up and down the corridor. Not too bad when the weather isn’t hot.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 24, 2018)

We took the shuttle. Actually it is $12pp ROUND Trip. Ppssibly cheaper than a rental car and definitely less expensive than AI


----------



## kenc1965 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Planning a trip for spring break...a little bummed to see this notice

Important Information*

Please be aware that all-inclusive amenities are mandatory at this resort. Members and guests will pay any related fees directly to the front desk.
2018 Pricing: $180 per room, per day. $45 per child, ages 5 to 11, per day. Children under the age of 5 will not be charged a fee. Please note: the all-inclusive price per day is the same regardless of the number of adults staying in the room.
2019 Pricing: $190 per room, per day. $35 per child, ages 5 to 11, per day. Children under the age of 5 will not be charged a fee. Please note: the all-inclusive price per day is the same regardless of the number of adults staying in the room.


----------



## magmue (Jan 2, 2019)

> ...all-inclusive amenities are mandatory at this resort.


I'm guessing you booked the resort via RCI exchange? HGVC members who use their points to book Cabo are not required to do all-inclusive, as discussed above.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2019)

When renting TS villas via HGVC AI is not mandatory.  See below. However hotel rooms at the resort are also available via HGVC and AI is mandatory for those rooms.  Make sure you know which section of the resort you have reserved.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2019)

RCI is $125 pp and is optional. However it says, "4 night min." not sure if that refers to a min stay or min AI purchase.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 5, 2019)

We'll be at Fiesta Americana Los Cabos in two weeks for three nights before a four night stay at the Westin Los Cabos. When we stayed at the Westin last February, they had a relationship with a private transfer company for round trip private car from airport to the Westin and back. This time, since we'll be going to the the FA Los Cabos first, that won't work for roundtrip. Does the FA have a similar relationship with a transport company to get us to the resort? I guess we can just contact the concierge, but wanted to check here first.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 6, 2019)

They have a relationship with a transport but because of local taxi laws you can only get one way and must take a taxi on the return. We always book a private round trip in advance.  We used Cabo Shuttle Services twice and recommend https://www.caboshuttleservices.com/

They are very easy to work with. We had a family member that became ill so we delayed our return by one day. The service was very accommodating to our change and did not charge us even though the contract states that changes would be 100% forfeited within x days. (BTW SWA also gave us a one-time exception and did not charge us for the change in airfare.)

If you call them, they will usually include a 30 min grocery stop on the way from the airport. The online reservation adds it separately. We stopped at a local market in Los Cabos called Chedraui which is much less crowded than Walmart and has as good if not better selection.

La Comer, another large market. is across the street.

Have your shopping list in advance so you save time in the market.  Don't forget to tip the bagger because tipping is their only source of income.

Have fun in Cabo. I am already longing to return.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 6, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> They have a relationship with a transport but because of local taxi laws you can only get one way and must take a taxi on the return. We always book a private round trip in advance.  We used Cabo Shuttle Services twice and recommend https://www.caboshuttleservices.com/
> 
> They are very easy to work with. We had a family member that became ill so we delayed our return by one day. The service was very accommodating to our change and did not charge us even though the contract states that changes would be 100% forfeited within x days. (BTW SWA also gave us a one-time exception and did not charge us for the change in airfare.)
> 
> ...



Thanks. Since we'll only be at FA Cabo for three nights before moving over to the Westin for four, we've been debating whether to bother with groceries or not. We'll have a Marriott Platinum Elite breakfast benefit at the Westin, and we eat out for dinner every night, so the only thing we might possibly need to cook would be breakfast the three days at FA. Is there any kind of convenience store/marketplace on site at FA where we could buy a few small things (at inflated prices) for three days of light breakfast? That's what we did last month for a similar short stay at Elara - just paid the higher price at the on site c-store rather than hassle with a grocery store. For no more than we had to buy, the higher costs were worth the convenience. If there is no on-site c-store, how pricey are the restaurant breakfasts at FA?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 6, 2019)

@JIMinNC The store at FA is sparse and very expensive. You would be better off buying meals at the resort, buying groceries on the way in from the airport, or using a grocery delivery service such as Prickly Pear https://www.pricklypearcabo.com/ with a $20 delivery charge per order. We had great success with Prickly Pear when we needed to stock up. They met us in the lobby at the agreed upon time with our order. You pay upon delivery so little risk. I will use them next time we visit.

However, they won't deliver if you are on the hotel side only TS villas.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 6, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @JIMinNC The store at FA is sparse and very expensive. You would be better off buying meals at the resort, buying groceries on the way in from the airport, or using a grocery delivery service such as Prickly Pear https://www.pricklypearcabo.com/ with a $20 delivery charge per order. We had great success with Prickly Pear when we needed to stock up. They met us in the lobby at the agreed upon time with our order. You pay upon delivery so little risk. I will use them next time we visit.
> 
> However, they won't deliver if you are on the hotel side only TS villas.



If we were to try to cook breakfast ourself, all we might need for three days would be a dozen eggs, some OJ, coffee, maybe butter, and my wife might want a few cups of yogurt (we can bring a few packs of oatmeal or some small non-perishables with us), so the delivery service would seem to be overkill. Even though it's expensive, does the on-site store have basic grocery stuff like that? Our plane arrives a little after noon, so no guarantee our room will be ready when we get there, so not sure about stopping on the way in and then having perishables to be concerned about if we have to wait. As you say, just buying breakfast at FA might be best for just 3 mornings, but if the store was stocked well enough to get a few basic staples, that could be an option.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 6, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> If we were to try to cook breakfast ourself, all we might need for three days would be a dozen eggs, some OJ, coffee, maybe butter, and my wife might want a few cups of yogurt (we can bring a few packs of oatmeal or some small non-perishables with us), so the delivery service would seem to be overkill. Even though it's expensive, does the on-site store have basic grocery stuff like that? Our plane arrives a little after noon, so no guarantee our room will be ready when we get there, so not sure about stopping on the way in and then having perishables to be concerned about if we have to wait. As you say, just buying breakfast at FA might be best for just 3 mornings, but if the store was stocked well enough to get a few basic staples, that could be an option.



I don't think so. We needed butter and went there. They didn't have any. They are pushing the AI and don't want to make it too easy.  Perhaps a grocery stop on the way in from the airport is best. There also is a Starbucks type store next to the resort store if you don't want to cook breakfast and want something simple.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 6, 2019)

@JIMinNC, there is a small grocery store about 1 or 2 exits from the main room towards Cabo-San Lucas.   It is pretty well stocked and should have all basic supplies.   I could probably get the name and exact location, if that would help.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm actually beginning to wonder if just doing breakfast in the on-site restaurants at FA isn't best for just three nights. A couple posts early in this thread said the breakfast was good. We'll only be at FA for three mornings and then the following four mornings we'll get a great breakfast buffet at the Westin for $5/pp (free Marriott Platinum continental breakfast can be upgraded to full hot breakfast for $5). Unless the FA breakfast is really pricey, might be simpler.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 7, 2019)

The breakfast buffet is very nice. IDK the price because we had AI for the days we used it. If you are an HGVC trade you will get 15% off food at the restaurants. I don't know if you get this discount with RCI. Contact the resort and ask how much it costs.

Enjoy your visit. We were there in December and I am already longing to return.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 9, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I wouldn't get the AI either.     We personally love the restaurants in Los Cabo-San Lucas.    We have many favorites but then others are given me even more.



Any restaurant recommendations you'd like to share?


----------



## GT75 (Jan 9, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Any restaurant recommendations you'd like to share?


Invita Bistro
Misiones De Kino
Bajo La Luna
Hacienda Cocina y Cantina   (the food is good but really like the location and atmosphere)
Alcarevea


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 9, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Invita Bistro
> Misiones De Kino
> Bajo La Luna
> Hacienda Cocina y Cantina   (the food is good but really like the location and atmosphere)
> Alcarevea



I checked out the web sites. Those look amazing! Thanks.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 22, 2019)

We're in Cabo at Fiesta Americana (love this place) and had a great whale watch today with Whale Watch Cabo. Their small, fast boats allowed us to quickly reposition to find whale activity. We were on the Pacific side watching some whales, and the boat captain heard on the radio there was some activity with a mother and a baby on the Sea of Cortez side, so we repositioned quickly to find a mama, baby, and maybe a third escort whale. Below is the escort, or maybe Mama (not 100% sure), showing off for us! Also saw the baby breach four or five times.


----------



## Tazzik (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow, that's awesome!  I'm jealous...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 22, 2019)

@JIMinNC Love the photos. We were there in Dec and already longing to return!  Would love to hear your pro/con comparison of Fiesta Americana with the Westin Cabo as I believe you have stayed at both?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @JIMinNC Love the photos. We were there in Dec and already longing to return!  Would love to hear your pro/con comparison of Fiesta Americana with the Westin Cabo as I believe you have stayed at both?



We just moved to the Westin late this afternoon for four nights after three days at Fiesta Americana. After last year's stay at the Westin, we were expecting returning to the Westin to be the highlight of the trip, but after the three days at FA, the bar may have been raised. We loved FA. I'll post a pro/con after we complete our Westin stay so the impressions are all fresh, but let it suffice to say, we came away intending to return to FA Cabo.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 27, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Would love to hear your pro/con comparison of Fiesta Americana with the Westin Cabo as I believe you have stayed at both?



I just started a new thread to answer your question.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ana-los-cabos-vs-the-westin-los-cabos.285204/


----------

